# Jesters BBQ!!



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 18, 2010)

I was kiddn about it at first, but it sounds like everyone is up for it.... So whatta say Jester???  Im up for it.   I will even bring 2 kegs of beer, yalls choice....  To hot to hunt,so might as well eat,drink, and talk about hunting.....


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 18, 2010)

two kegs........im down.

ill bring some red cups lol.


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Aug 18, 2010)

Im down count me in


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in BBQ, beer, and hog doggers telling stories .. let me know what I can bring. Hwy 85 south bound!!!!!


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 19, 2010)

if im out of the hospital ill make the trip north. let me know what to bring.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

CURRS AND KUFFS said:


> Im down count me in





Carolina Diesel said:


> I'm in BBQ, beer, and hog doggers telling stories .. let me know what I can bring. Hwy 85 south bound!!!!!




the last one was good wasn't it Currs And Kuffs...what was that Sarge's 70th B'Day

let me get the fans up on the new porch to cool things a bit and blow some of the stench from the EDIT talk out..might be cooler then tho


CD take the 75 split in Hotlanta...Yote riddin with u?

sg you bringin HD76?



satman32935 said:


> if im out of the hospital ill make the trip north. let me know what to bring.



GET WELL SOON BRO


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 19, 2010)

im in let me know when and were and what to bring 

jester think it was you that said you need a grill i have a smoker that is plenty big


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 19, 2010)

Road trip


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 19, 2010)

You know u can count us in too.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jester, where you gonna get a hog for the BBQ? You told me you were a donut eatin' fat kid, so I know they can't count on you to supply one....And besides, I heard you run hounds, so your definetly out for the hog donation!......LOL...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Jester, where you gonna get a hog for the BBQ? You told me you were a donut eatin' fat kid, so I know they can't count on you to supply one....And besides, I heard you run hounds, so your definetly out for the hog donation!......LOL...



  gotta have protein to keep the mass..donuts for carbs...KK make them things all night long and wouldn't ya know it there is one here in town...BTW it was a cake eatin fat kid...i will get more than 1 for yall...and silent hounds are not the only thing in the pack i normally run with..there is even one of those FL god like dogs...maybe that will bring some of them up...we all need a life coach at times...they all bring in plenty of meat


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good.....No one takes a good ribbing like you do Jester......I have to say you are a good sport....I run hounds too, and was just having some fun...That Fl God like dog wouldn't be one of TazD's dogs would it?....I know they can put some meat on the table...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

can't really tell ya...kinda classified..on the down lo ya kno
yea i'm fond of ribbs too...pass a pretty good one out too bro
i am really just a well started dog...like a friend once called me..sometimes ..i bay...somtimes i honor a bay...and sometimes i just straight catch


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

cajunl said:


> If one is lite beer I am down. I am getting old and need to watch my girlish figure.
> 
> That and if I dont have to drive through Atlanta!



nope ya dont...1 1/2 hr north of GA FL line  turn left @ notfiT...bout 45 min...you here...CD coming from SC he got to


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds exciting. So who is cooking


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Sounds exciting. So who is cooking



U


----------



## pitbull (Aug 19, 2010)

What time Jest?

Im come early and bring you a hog....lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 19, 2010)

Please invite the kid. He does have some interesting stories.......and friends


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this a man meeting or are girls allowed too??


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Is this a man meeting or are girls allowed too??



are you riddin with CD n Yote or you commin solo




pitbull said:


> What time Jest?
> 
> Im come early and bring you a hog....lol



GA and i are still working on that


----------



## K80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> nope ya dont...1 1/2 hr north of GA FL line  turn left @ notfiT...bout 45 min...you here...CD coming from SC he got to



He can take 85 to the banks crossing exit (outlet malls in commerce) and take 441 to athens and then follow 129 to macon then jump on 75 south, depending on where you are and dodge the hotlanta.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

K80 said:


> He can take 85 to the banks crossing exit (outlet malls in commerce) and take 441 to athens and then follow 129 to macon then jump on 75 south, depending on where you are and dodge the hotlanta.



oh but those directions were for those coming from the south

there are even a few quicker ways from athens to macon...one would bring him out right there at the basspro and he could pick up any last minute things we needed...no it was bass rd b4 basspro came to town


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

Can only get one keg, Bud Light?  or  Colt 45.,  Oh  and can only get 3 strippers, What kind of poles u got on ur porch Jester,.  What weekend???


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 19, 2010)

I say bud light lol.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry 102,not worth going to jail.  I  got ya covered though  12 pack of Capri Sun,cherry flav...


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah i'll take root beer i probly cant come any ways dont have a ride.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

cajun coming buddy up with him


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Can only get one keg, Bud Light?  or  Colt 45.,  Oh  and can only get 3 strippers, What kind of poles u got on ur porch Jester,.  What weekend???


oh lord,please on midget or phat chicks.....is this a co ed. Bque..... oh no i haven't even asked "jester can i come?hope them fans are working good for all yall hound runners." where is gil at? he don't like b-que or beer?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

dang i like fish two...got 4 big cane poles ga-jadgterrier

oh wait that say strippers...not stripers...sure some of the girls are coming..maybe we shouldn't do that..on this one

Grasshopper you ever had Barqs

sure you can come 008...gil probably doin what the rest of us wish...hunting

hey coach how are ya


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Nah i'll take root beer i probly cant come any ways dont have a ride.



Take a bus, will only take ya about 3 days to get here,  Or just tell ur parents  u need their car  to go down the road, and haul edit  to Ga...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

yea ga..bud light good...Colt 45...na Kimber Ultra Raptor


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

TazD said:


> Have we come up with a date yet. I'm in for good food and lots of good stories.
> Jester, you all don't have one of those Fl god like dogs yet, you got one of my experiments,(Boz Curs)but they do look like they might just workout!! The real ones will be later this year, you might want to get your name on the list.
> Hey was thinking of you so I picked you up a dozen D&D and coffee.
> Let me know when and where and I'm in.



 nice scoot TazD...man i miss mine...except i rode a Hawg


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> oh lord,please on midget or phat chicks.....is this a co ed. Bque..... oh no i haven't even asked "jester can i come?hope them fans are working good for all yall hound runners." where is gil at? he don't like b-que or beer?


Wanted midget, but their booked for next 6 wks  due to the midget rally in Florida. Not going for the biguns either,its a waste of money, they get tired after 30 seconds of 1st song and get real sweaty, trust me on this one, nuff said.  Will probly just get my 2 sisters and cousin  to come, alot cheaper  due to family discount. They pretty talented with a  dollar bill ...   never mind.... Cant get another infraction from the mods...


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> are you riddin with CD n Yote or you commin solo


I'd be ridin with Yote.


ga-jadgterrier said:


> Can only get one keg, Bud Light?  or  Colt 45.,  Oh  and can only get 3 strippers, What kind of poles u got on ur porch Jester,.  What weekend???



Geez just 1 keg and only 3 strippers? Cant you just trade the strippers for another keg? haha


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok u talk me into  it, will get 2 kegs  and 6 strippers, they just cant leave the State of GA  due to  ankle bracelets..


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Wanted midget, but their booked for next 6 wks  due to the midget rally in Florida. Not going for the biguns either,its a waste of money, they get tired after 30 seconds of 1st song and get real sweaty, trust me on this one, nuff said.  Will probly just get my 2 sisters and cousin  to come, alot cheaper  due to family discount. They pretty talented with a  dollar bill ...   never mind.... Cant get another infraction from the mods...


 thats cool .i will bring a pocket full of lolly pops and a sack full of change  sounds like i might need to get that camera out and make sure the battery's are ok.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

while everybody is here say a prayer

Dog Soldiers lost Jake tonight..he was in hospital a couple of days..one of the finest pits i know next to his bro Redman they lost earlier in the year

Thanks in advance

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=562779


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> thats cool .i will bring a pocket full of lolly pops and a sack full of change  sounds like i might need to get that camera out and make sure the battery's are ok.


Nothing bigger than a quarter, its hard to explain at the  emergy room. And  lolly pops, after seeing this  u will never look at  a sucker the same way again..


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

there ya go TazD...think i have gone faster on two than most have been on 4


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> thats cool .i will bring a pocket full of lolly pops and a sack full of change  sounds like i might need to get that camera out and make sure the battery's are ok.



??.....get a $50 stack of $1...put a 50 on top of it...they will dance "All Night Long"

sorry girls..i have only been twice..the first time and the last time...that is how they told me to do it

IF THERE ARE NO PICTURES....IT REALLY DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

We talkn about strippers  and yall talkn  about motorcycles..  Come on now...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

i can multi-task...and they are Hawgs


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Nothing bigger than a quarter, its hard to explain at the  emergy room. And  lolly pops, after seeing this  u will never look at  a sucker the same way again..


ada- boy we are truely long lost brothers we must have seen them sucker shows in the same trick shows........don't laugh jester i seen you peaking around the stage like nobody seen you.........sorry you wasn't hiding good enough.....now back to the b-que is it just beer,beer,pork , frog legs,gizzards,fish,and donuts??????i know where some corn fields are i bet i can find us some roast ears to throw in there.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> the last one was good wasn't it Currs And Kuffs...what was that Sarge's 70th B'Day
> 
> let me get the fans up on the new porch to cool things a bit and blow some of the stench from the EDIT talk out..might be cooler then tho
> 
> ...



HE AINT GOTTA BRING ME,THAT YANKEE LIVED SO I GOT MY LICENSE BACK


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 19, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Is this a man meeting or are girls allowed too??



I AGREE..IS IT.... and what if we dont have someone to come with should we bring a date....some of us fly solo u know..i will need to know now so i can think of who might would go....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> I AGREE..IS IT.... and what if we dont have someone to come with should we bring a date....some of us fly solo u know..i will need to know now so i can think of who might would go....


Dont worry about  a date, I am flyn solo as well.


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Dont worry about  a date, I am flyn solo as well.



just wanted to make sure...dont wanna step on no toes......


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> just wanted to make sure...dont wanna step on no toes......


Im fo sho coming now....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> so we will have beer and strippers...but can we hunt...



No strippers sorry, just found out they cant travel over 300 ft from their house,house arrest... , but  will have plenty of beer.. Hunt? oh no,  will for sure have to bring the boxing gloves....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey if  anybody wants that  dog "Blue"  i posted on here last week  thats  Cat/Bull cross, I will bring em with me... Havent put him in a hog pen yet, just from takn him huntn, if  a hog comes within 10  ft of truck  he might catch it,if he can get out of the cab of truck fast enuff...


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 20, 2010)

just dont have it from 9-9-10 thru 9-13-10 i will be sapelo bound

ga-jadg whats the deal the dog  want leave the truck? I have not seen many hog hunters ride there dogs in the cab with the ac on you might have spoiled him a little to much


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> just wanted to make sure...dont wanna step on no toes......



BD...i say you feel free to stomp on anything ya want



ga-jadgterrier said:


> No strippers sorry, just found out they cant travel over 300 ft from their house,house arrest... , but  will have plenty of beer.. Hunt? oh no,  will for sure have to bring the boxing gloves....



and 008 got all dem suckers now



HOGDOG76 said:


> HE AINT GOTTA BRING ME,THAT YANKEE LIVED SO I GOT MY LICENSE BACK



Good Deal HD76..i was sure hopin he did for your sake...glad you on the road again


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 20, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> just dont have it from 9-9-10 thru 9-13-10 i will be sapelo bound
> 
> ga-jadg whats the deal the dog  want leave the truck? I have not seen many hog hunters ride there dogs in the cab with the ac on you might have spoiled him a little to much



LOL..  Not riding in front, but turned em loose  2 nights ago,  had my truck door open  and he jumps in and lays down in back seat. got him out and he went and layed under truck. gonna take him again this wknd, if  he would atleast hunt sum that would be fine but if not he will get to meet  my buddy "Ruger" .....


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

cajunl said:


> Grasshopper can ride with me.



see Grasshopper...logistics are not a problem either



southgahoghunter said:


> j I have not seen many hog hunters ride there dogs in the cab with the ac on you might have spoiled him a little to much



they don't ride up front???  see... i knew i was doing something wrong



ga-jadgterrier said:


> No strippers sorry, just found out they cant travel over 300 ft from their house,house arrest... , but  will have plenty of beer.. Hunt? oh no,  will for sure have to bring the boxing gloves....



Refer to note above…no Colt 45…it’s a Kimber


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 20, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> oh lord,please on midget or phat chicks.....is this a co ed. Bque..... oh no i haven't even asked "jester can i come?hope them fans are working good for all yall hound runners." where is gil at? he don't like b-que or beer?


oh, i love barbacue ,and im drinkin a cold beer right now sittin in the air conditioning waitin for it to cool off wondering if this barbacue gonna happen ?


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m in if it happens!!! I got some elk and Antelope we can throw on the grill too. May have to bring the Fire Water along with me too


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

best i eva had was from SC...but i'll try urs


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 20, 2010)

after this party there might be some downright hilarity posted on the forum.. Ya'll try n be safe....lol


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> after this party there might be some downright hilarity posted on the forum.. Ya'll try n be safe....lol



what...you not coming...we aint good enough...whats the deal..


----------



## marlenebkq (Aug 20, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> I AGREE..IS IT.... and what if we dont have someone to come with should we bring a date....some of us fly solo u know..i will need to know now so i can think of who might would go....



i am going solo kelly u can ride with me..


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

yea...y'all come...dates or solo...just bring a bat to beat these hounds off ya


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> oh, i love barbacue ,and im drinkin a cold beer right now sittin in the air conditioning waitin for it to cool off wondering if this barbacue gonna happen ?



i think i would like it gil...looks like i might have to move it from the house to the park tho...with all of the trucks that will be here the neighbors will surely go off...since they weren't invited


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Aug 20, 2010)

let me know i will help out


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 20, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HE AINT GOTTA BRING ME,THAT YANKEE LIVED SO I GOT MY LICENSE BACK



WTH?You gotta tell me bout that


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 20, 2010)

Whats the date?????. Come on Jester...


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 20, 2010)

come on jester...we are ready to eat some good food and have some good fun...and not to mention set up some good hunts.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> come on jester...we are ready to eat some good food and have some good fun...and not to mention set up some good hunts.



Deer season opens here middle of next month..wanna wait til it's a little cooler?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 20, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Deer season opens here middle of next month..wanna wait til it's a little cooler?


im ready for cooler weather .


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 20, 2010)

i got a better idea......let the dogs rest and we all go down to fla to see gil, taz etc etc and go drink beer on beach and go fishin and eat some good food.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 20, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> i got a better idea......let the dogs rest and we all go down to fla to see gil, taz etc etc and go drink beer on beach and go fishin and eat some good food.


there you go ,to dang hot to hunt plus some good scenery on the beach


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

So we are moving it to Gil's


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 21, 2010)

Moving it?, them Florida folks always get their way, j/k... I dont think my truck will make it that far, atleast 4 quarts of oil and 2 pints of brake fluid  one way..


----------



## marlenebkq (Aug 21, 2010)

we cant help if we always get our way someone has to might as well be us lol florida people just know how to throw a good party aint that right Kelly??


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 21, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Moving it?, them Florida folks always get their way, j/k... I dont think my truck will make it that far, atleast 4 quarts of oil and 2 pints of brake fluid  one way..



Florida might b a lil far for me to, 5 gallons of water/antifreeze and bald tires prob wont make it 8 to 10 hrs to Florida. LOL!!! Might have the ol ladies new Honda, but y'all can't laugh when I/we roll up in it


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 21, 2010)

marlenebkq said:


> we cant help if we always get our way someone has to might as well be us lol florida people just know how to throw a good party aint that right Kelly??



Please tell me ur not one of them Florida "Yankees" like Kelly are u?  But if yall do throw good partys, that tells me ur not a Florida Gator fan  because after  this past season yall had nothing to party over, i tell ya what  if u wanna see a real party  come up here and hang out with some  real "southerners" in the Heart of Dixie.. and watch sum Bama football, u want wanna go back to "Yankee" country.This is an inside joke with Kelly,  so everybody from Florida calm down ,not talking about yall..


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Moving it?, them Florida folks always get their way, j/k... I dont think my truck will make it that far, atleast 4 quarts of oil and 2 pints of brake fluid  one way..



that what i thought when it was brought up...not that i have anything against FL



Carolina Diesel said:


> Florida might b a lil far for me to, 5 gallons of water/antifreeze and bald tires prob wont make it 8 to 10 hrs to Florida. LOL!!! Might have the ol ladies new Honda, but y'all can't laugh when I/we roll up in it



I hear ya CD...tell ya what...if you can make it this far i will cover the rest...now ya know i been ridin my dog in hte front seat..i will brush it off for ya



TazD said:


> Doesn't matter where it is held.
> I thought this was called "Jesters BBQ".
> We do have some of the nicest beaches in the US, and the fishing isn't to bad either, got her this one the other day (Wed) for her.



i hear ya TazD...but in the spirit of us all getting along and all...i was willing to accept the venue change...it can still be "Jesters BBQ"...just need to add "Down In FL"

BTW...sweet catch...why she holdin that fish


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 21, 2010)

well i think if it's gonna put people outa comission then we just need to have it up there.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 21, 2010)

When and where?¿?¿?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> well i think if it's gonna but people ota comission then we just need to have it up there.



a..


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 21, 2010)

TazD said:


> Doesn't matter where it is held.
> I thought this was called "Jesters BBQ".
> We do have some of the nicest beaches in the US, and the fishing isn't to bad either, got her this one the other day (Wed) for her.



not looking at the fish....she is hot hot...very nice fish too...


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 21, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> well i think if it's gonna but people ota comission then we just need to have it up there.



102,  you better hope ur  high school english teacher  dont get on G O N..


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

OK ..Gil has got some fresh gator and Hawg Dawg is on the way after sum...so we got Hog, Stripers..wait that was Strippers, TazD bringin fish, got a half pluck chicken round here sumwheres for 008...Ms B's makes the worlds best Mac n Cheese...Ms. Linda has sum awsome tater salad...i make pretty good BBq beans...way better than the Bush stuff...got batter mix for fish n gator...anybody got snake...wait Nicodemus...you got any snake left over

what else we need


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 21, 2010)

Well the strippers  count for 3,  they r  as big  as Hogs, smell like fish, and got there own cheese under the rolls.........


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 21, 2010)

count me in. I think it is about 6- 7 hours to tifton from here?


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 21, 2010)

Did yall see that fish?  WHAT FISH!!!!!!


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 21, 2010)

Tazd,  who is  that???,  is that part of being a life coach,getting to take sum  clients  fishing..., If u can get about 5 or 6 more like that, i say we have the party at ur place...


----------



## Fifty (Aug 21, 2010)

Im ready to get this party started


----------



## Lured In (Aug 21, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> OK ..Gil has got some fresh gator and Hawg Dawg is on the way after sum...so we got Hog, Stripers..wait that was Strippers, TazD bringin fish, got a half pluck chicken round here sumwheres for 008...Ms B's makes the worlds best Mac n Cheese...Ms. Linda has sum awsome tater salad...i make pretty good BBq beans...way better than the Bush stuff...got batter mix for fish n gator...anybody got snake...wait Nicodemus...you got any snake left over
> 
> what else we need




Me, LoMo & DOD will bring the tails, HOG fish and grouper!!


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

awww..sweeet...see all of this is starting to come together




ga-jadgterrier said:


> Well the strippers  count for 3,  they r  as big  as Hogs, smell like fish, and got there own cheese under the rolls.........


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> a..



ooohh i get it now...Grasshopper you are getting as abstract as I am


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 22, 2010)

so let me get this right, its jesters bbq relocated down in fla. we got kegs, ugly sow stripers who might get bayed up by the dogs. we got everything from revenge gator tail to owl meat as far eatin goes. and we are gonna be on a beach with my endless cooler of beer. id say that might be a good time. whos taking me on my first salt water fishing outing? 



when and where....ill be there.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 22, 2010)

DON'T BRING THE OWL...not in GA

TazD is doing the fishing excursions if i understand it right


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 22, 2010)

heard a bunch of noise late last night...look what i found...folks already showing up...told um to put out the fire ....neighbors were going to complain


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> OK ..Gil has got some fresh gator and Hawg Dawg is on the way after sum...so we got Hog, Stripers..wait that was Strippers, TazD bringin fish, got a half pluck chicken round here sumwheres for 008...Ms B's makes the worlds best Mac n Cheese...Ms. Linda has sum awsome tater salad...i make pretty good BBq beans...way better than the Bush stuff...got batter mix for fish n gator...anybody got snake...wait Nicodemus...you got any snake left over
> 
> what else we need





I wouldn`t want to impose on ya`lls get together.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 22, 2010)

so Florida or Ga, and when ?.    i gotta tell the strippers something or we are going to be  s o l..


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t want to impose on ya`lls get together.



impose...please...we got us a life coach...any time there are strippers...ya gotta have a good bouncer too

bring that snake (i keep mine in my head) and that humble pie u got

HEY EVERYBODY...Nic's bringin pie too...so that is going to be Donuts, Cake, and Pie


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 22, 2010)

I happen to have 2 fresh timber rattlers!!!....And Mamma makes a mean nanner puddin'.........


----------



## hogslayer29 (Aug 22, 2010)

when and were? or are we having 2 bbq's  now? FL and GA


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 22, 2010)

hogslayer29 said:


> when and were? or are we having 2 bbq's  now? FL and GA



great idea.....

we will pregame in GA than ride over to FL and raise some cane down there.

the strippers can ride in someones dog box.


----------



## hogslayer29 (Aug 22, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> great idea.....
> 
> we will pregame in GA than ride over to FL and raise some cane down there.
> 
> the strippers can ride in someones dog box.




i got a suburban and a 5x8 trailer  and some tie down straps


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well i think if it's gonna put people outa comission then we just need to have it up there. thats what i meant.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 23, 2010)

We need to have it pretty soon, I just wanna get away from all this edit i been put through last couple of weeks, even if it is only one day. Not to sure i can take many more days like  i ve had, espically today..


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 23, 2010)

sounds good to me someone set a date. if a place is a problem we can do it at my house i have plenty of room.

gajagd pm me if you need to get away we will go hunting bowfishing something let me know when you are free


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 23, 2010)

jester come on.....weekend after labor day ga?fla?/yalls house? my house?bbq?fish fry? chitlins?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> . Not to sure i can take many more days like  i ve had, espically today..



Wanna borrow my chicken
just remember thats the one we are cooking for 008 so i will need him back soon


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 24, 2010)

After my wife gets done taking everything i got, I will probly look  and feel just like him...


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 24, 2010)

So weekend after Labor Day?  How are  we gonna do all this in 1 day with everything we got planned?? Strippers, fishing,eating,strippers,drinking, beach,strippers,hunting, Tazd's seminar about lifes problems (put me down for that),I think we need at least 3 days for all this, oh yeah i almost forgot  the strippers,,


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

i figured just a little later...after deer season started...but that is cool with me...what is the artist that does pornstar dancer...i was trying to get music together for the girls...got plenty of thump-n-bump...was just trying to mix it up a bit...dj i got coming wasn't familiar with that artist


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 24, 2010)

im out for that weekend


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> im out for that weekend



see...knew we should wait


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 24, 2010)

stripers or strippers?trying to get all this figured out......dude don't worrry about that music'stuff santa got my daughter one of those karaoke machines for christmas last year and its got everything from thump-thump to HANK so with a few courage drinks you never know what might happen.after this?the sky is the limit......


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 24, 2010)

i take one deer hunting trip a year and that is the weekend i will be going to sapelo island i go every year oh well maybe that will be a good enough reason to have another one


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 24, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i figured just a little later...after deer season started...but that is cool with me...what is the artist that does pornstar dancer...i was trying to get music together for the girls...got plenty of thump-n-bump...was just trying to mix it up a bit...dj i got coming wasn't familiar with that artist


It dont matter to me, yall just tell me when and im there.  Dont worry about music,they got their own. Pornstar dancer?never heard of that one . But "Donkey Butt" is their main song followed by "Jiggle It".. Will try and post a few pics to make sure everyone is ok with em..


----------



## hogslayer29 (Aug 24, 2010)

let's see some pic's.hope they look beter than jester's chicken


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 24, 2010)

Here ya go,the skinny one cant make it but the other 3 are ready. If yall dont mind throw in a little gas money for me,cant get em all in my truck,so i am gettn a U-haul truck,thanks....Maybe i wont get another infraction,come on Mods  its all in good fun.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2010)

almost said something nasty....my bad it is Porn Star Dancing (YouTube)...hardly seems worth it now...going to have to get a different table


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm kinda diggin' the one in green....Is she fer sure gonna be there? I've always been a sucker for blondes....If she's comming. let me know the address to send the gas money to..


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 25, 2010)

Shes not a true blonde, besides  hogdog008 beat u to it,he pm me last night and Jester has got a thing for brunetts in lepoard skin,so that leaves the one on far left, her names Rick, sorry its Rikki now  forgot about his surgery... I need to know how many women are coming, i may can get Rikki's brother to come with em,hes just gettn started so will be pretty cheap.......


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 25, 2010)

I  say  Sept 18th., somewhere in South Ga or North Fl.  does anybody know of anywhere  like a park,lake,cow pasture,etc. where alochol is allowed.  I have looked online  but not sure  what there rules and prices are.. I know alot of people are saying they will come but wont. So how many of yall will really come on the 18th, no **** now. Need a head count. So i'll start,  2 -3 ppl  will come with me


----------



## hoghunter007 (Aug 25, 2010)

3 will come from dublin ga if it is held in georgia.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope u feed them strippers before u get there with them or they want b no bbq for anyone else after they get done. Lol!!!!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 25, 2010)

im in


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2010)

I went to a wedding at Chehaw and there were cold beverages...got a park for kids..camping...bike trails..zoo...plenty of trees.. and covered pavillions

guess it will only be me...and the two that constantly fight in my head


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 25, 2010)

If nothing comes up and its a reasonable distance count me and 1 more in. How bout somewhere like a campground at a lake or something. eat fish sit around the fire camp......... just a thought


----------



## hogslayer29 (Aug 25, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Here ya go,the skinny one cant make it but the other 3 are ready. If yall dont mind throw in a little gas money for me,cant get em all in my truck,so i am gettn a U-haul truck,thanks....Maybe i wont get another infraction,come on Mods  its all in good fun.



dang ga jadj. good thing it's been a few hours from luch,the hogs we catch look's better than them,
after that jester's chicken looks good


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 25, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> I hope u feed them strippers before u get there with them or they want b no bbq for anyone else after they get done. Lol!!!!



They dont eat meat, just veggies,sum new diet thing they got on awhile back. Hate to tell it aint workn....    10 ppl  so far....thats all....


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jester:  Chehaw Park would be great.  Count us in if it is held in South Georgia - Three.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 25, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> They dont eat meat, just veggies,sum new diet thing they got on awhile back. Hate to tell it aint workn....    10 ppl  so far....thats all....


if its in ga i got 3 if my girl aint got a game to cheer at that day.i got me one of them EX'S that tells me the day before that i got to be some where.jester sorry buddy i think i got you beat with the people inside my head thing?sometimes ?????????well???????maybe one of these days///?? pondered on it a while and count us in. that will be three


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> if its in ga i got 3 if my girl aint got a game to cheer at that day.i got me one of them EX'S that tells me the day before that i got to be some where.jester sorry buddy i think i got you beat with the people inside my head thing?sometimes ?????????well???????maybe one of these days///?? pondered on it a while and count us in. that will be three



Oh... there are more than two…that’s just all I listen to.  Trouble and Turmoil seem to follow me closely as well. 

man i was just outside and thought i saw stars...where did they come from


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 25, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> I went to a wedding at Chehaw and there were cold beverages...got a park for kids..camping...bike trails..zoo...plenty of trees.. and covered pavillions
> 
> guess it will only be me...and the two that constantly fight in my head



Alright Chehaw Park  Sept. 18th...  is that ok with everybody????


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 25, 2010)

sounds good to me but are you sure you can drink there, it does not matter one way or the other to me but all the times i have been there i have never known of anyone drinking


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 25, 2010)

ahh no worries, huntin dobbs said we could have it at nicodemus's house.

thanks so much nic hahaha.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 25, 2010)

my house is only about 20 min south of there and i know we can drink and have a fire there


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

So have we decided on when and where?


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 26, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Alright Chehaw Park  Sept. 18th...  is that ok with everybody????



i think this


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

lets get a set spot and date. the 18th is fine with me. and ill show up prolly bring a pretty good crowd from my area.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> ahh no worries, huntin dobbs said we could have it at nicodemus's house
> 
> thanks so much nic hahaha.



his place is pretty big...might be hard for some to find



southgahoghunter said:


> my house is only about 20 min south of there and i know we can drink and have a fire there



right off of 19?...Is it easier to get to than Nic's?



wpoolxj said:


> lets get a set spot and date. the 18th is fine with me. and ill show up prolly bring a pretty good crowd from my area.



would be good to see you and ur brother again...that was ur brother right


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

No Alc at Chehaw... unless it is a private event at the Educational Center..it seems..camping and other stuff would be open


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 26, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> my house is only about 20 min south of there and i know we can drink and have a fire there



I agree southgahoghunter has the perfect place to have the get together.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

ok...time and place done...did you get a head count ga-jadgterrier

"Bacon"ton seems more the place for a pig BBQ


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

jester896 when did ya see me and my bro. maybe the screen name just aint clickin. im confused. hahaha


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

pig shack n dog box


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

pig shack n dog box? im still confused. hahaha


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 26, 2010)

yea my house is right off 19 on tuton road.  tuton rd runs from hwy19 (just south of the pole plant) over to  hwy112 for any people coming from the tifton way


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

you had a three stall box with storage on top...rode over and looked at it in front of WallyWorld


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

oh okay. i got ya. yea thanks for that key again. so where we gone do this thing at


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

Baconton on the 18th it seems


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

okay. everybody just keep everybody posted


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 26, 2010)

14 plus  however many  wpoolxj  has coming with him.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

i am not going to give a gurantee number but im sure ill have a couple trucks or truck loads. haha.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

do yall already have enough meat? i got a couple small hams and shoulders in the freezer


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> 14 plus  however many  wpoolxj  has coming with him.



dang...sounded like more were coming than that...


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 26, 2010)

just  dont bring no teenage kids  or sum wanna be know it all hog hunters with ya  wpoolx1,  would hate to go to jail for something... j/k. had 5 more call me,,  so 19  plus.    the only meat im bringing is about 950lbs of strippers, and  beer.. I will bring  whatever yall want,    keg?  or  cases of beer  or whatever. All  the  Alochol is  on me..  IF UR 21 +.. just tell what ya want.....


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure that  a few that hunts w. us will come too.  I will find out this weekend how many also, I will help w. some of the food.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 26, 2010)

Jester is supplying  all of the chicken,1 rooster.. plus a place for everyone to spend the night ,counting the Strippers... Thanks Jes....


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Aug 26, 2010)

i be there


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 26, 2010)

I will have prob 8 or 10 there


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 27, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> just  dont bring no teenage kids  or sum wanna be know it all hog hunters with ya  wpoolx1,  would hate to go to jail for something... All  the  Alochol is  on me..  IF UR 21 +.. just tell what ya want.....



X2...yea.. free beer and that mix "not too good"



ga-jadgterrier said:


> Jester is supplying  all of the chicken,1 rooster.. plus a place for everyone to spend the night ,counting the Strippers... Thanks Jes....



Well...we only had one request for chicken...008...if he is not going to make it...i will keep my tatered beauty



Hawghunter89 said:


> i be there



Hope the rest of the krewe i run with do too


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 27, 2010)

oh so just cause were in college means you dont want us to come? bc were young? ill keep that in mind ga jag. maybe i wont show up. maybe i wont tell anybody else to go either. plus i dont drink other peoples stuff the only time i drink is if i buy it and i cant drink right now any ways cause im already in trouble for it.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 27, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> oh so just cause were in college means you dont want us to come? bc were young? ill keep that in mind ga jag. maybe i wont show up. maybe i wont tell anybody else to go either. plus i dont drink other peoples stuff the only time i drink is if i buy it and i cant drink right now any ways cause im already in trouble for it.



easy there big guy...this is my BBQ......you are welcome to come...if you are 21 ga-jadg don't mind if ya drink the free stuff...if ya don't want that...keep ur shine in the truck and break it out at ur own pace.  Easy as that


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Aug 27, 2010)

there will prolly be around four or so from sylvester.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 28, 2010)

Well this just might turn into Jesters Big EDIT BBQ....i am just about on the edge of getting excited about this...if it don't happen i am sure that all of the Mac n Cheese and BBQ Beans will eat good


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 29, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> oh so just cause were in college means you dont want us to come? bc were young? ill keep that in mind ga jag. maybe i wont show up. maybe i wont tell anybody else to go either. plus i dont drink other peoples stuff the only time i drink is if i buy it and i cant drink right now any ways cause im already in trouble for it.



Didnt know u were young and in college.  But after reading this i can tell u are.  Ur more than welcome to come, i just thought this bbq  was gonna be people on here plus family and hunting buddys,Not turn into a Frat party..


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 29, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> just  dont bring no teenage kids  or sum wanna be know it all hog hunters with ya  wpoolx1,  would hate to go to jail for something... J/k. Had 5 more call me,,  so 19  plus.    The only meat im bringing is about 950lbs of strippers, and  beer.. I will bring  whatever yall want,    keg?  Or  cases of beer  or whatever. All  the  alochol is  on me..  If ur 21 +.. Just tell what ya want.....



oh so i guess thats suppose to be me. I thought i was invited? Guess not.


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 29, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> oh so i guess thats suppose to be me. I thought i was invited? Guess not.



calm down grasshopper, jester invited ya.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 29, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> oh so i guess thats suppose to be me. I thought i was invited? Guess not.



No  102  that was not meant for u, It  was taken the wrong way by someone else, What i said was, i will bring the alocholic bevgs  and whoever is old enough to drink it  is more than welcome,thats why im bringing it. I just dont want some under age kids drinking what i brought  then leaving and getting in  a wreck or trouble,then IM the one getting in trouble  for giving alochol to someone under 21. Just like this guy up here that bought beer for 2  19 yr old boys,they got drunk then got in a wreck and killed someone and told the cops who bought the beer for em.So now he is just as responsible as the boy is  for the lady getting killed. I know the odds of that happening is slim BUT Im not taking the chance  thats all. I hope u do come,would really like to meet u and everybody else on here.So dont think what said in my other post  was directed at u. Some ppl  just like to turn stuff around  and then get mad about it. Anyway U are more than welcome to come and I hope u get to.....


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 29, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> oh so i guess thats suppose to be me. I thought i was invited? Guess not.



Yea...you riddin with Cajun...right...got ur Barqs Root Beer this weekend on my road trip...bottles too...no cans for you buddy

Looks like Sarge and the whole Krewe are coming...man now i am excited...add 10 to it.

ga-jadg...PoPo from the big O said since ur girls are in so much trouble...he will bring up some Mickey Mouse stuff...and really my architectural inspector said my table top mods might..might.. only hold one of them at a time...and we will most likely have two going at once


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 29, 2010)

What all we gonna have to eat besides pork?  Also  i hope u wormed that rooster,he looks a little poor,not alot of meat on em.. As  far as the beer goes what does  everybody prefer, Draft (keg)  or can beer and what kind. Dont matter to me, I can get a keg or about 5 cases of diff kinds. But if ur like me  if its free,it dont matter what kind, LOL!!...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 30, 2010)

i really don't drink..so i'm not the one to ask...somehow i think the keg might be better...less trash to dispose of...yote said he was bringing cups

BTW...my rooster is fine...he is just half plucked


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

jester- this is your bbq so i will leave this up to you, i have two placed to have this at my house or at some property we own it is just south of camilla we have alot of partys there it is in the back of a field we have a 60' pole barn with a concret floor.  I have a pool table and foosball table there water bar pond plenty of parking and no one around for a ways.  If you want to keep it at the house i have plenty of room there to up to you just let me know what you think.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> just let me know what you think.



at this point i would have to say it may depend on the amount of people that are coming and which place may be better for the amount 

Got some prices for rooms if needed
Merry Acres
Quality Inn....Inn of the year for a good number of years...nice place
229.435.7721
$59.00 for queen bed non-smoking and go up from there...even 2 br suites
tell them Jester BBQ and they will try to put everybody in the same area


BTW...nice job with the new traffic light


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

jester are you talking about the one in baconton if so that did not work out so good at first


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll be there. Need location and what to bring.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

ok we need a good idea of how many people are going to come even if you have already said you where coming say it again please and an idea of how many will be with you


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 1, 2010)

when is it


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

sep the 18


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 1, 2010)

Count me and 1 more, possibly 2.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

Redmond ....u+1 more+possibly 2 = 4 who taught you to count that way 



southgahoghunter said:


> jester are you talking about the one in baconton if so that did not work out so good at first



yea...rode thru yesterday...saw yellow...looked again..red...tires smokin sok i got it now



southgahoghunter said:


> ok we need a good idea of how many people are going to come even if you have already said you where coming say it again please and an idea of how many will be with you



might be better to PM counts to me or you...i only got 10 figers n 10 toes...might be hard for me to keep up after that


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

That light is takin` some gettin` used to. I`ve almost run it several times.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That light is takin` some gettin` used to. I`ve almost run it several times.



how long you remember the caution light being there...since they moved City Hall?

You still bringin pie right Nic


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

yea i worked a fatality wreak there the first week it was on and a few more wreaks since then and i have never worked on there before then.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

you don't know Ms Pam do ya


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

i know a few pam's


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> how long you remember the caution light being there...since they moved City Hall?
> 
> You still bringin pie right Nic





Caution light been there a while. Pie depends on if I`m able to make it.  

I know Wes and his daddy, there at the store.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Caution light been there a while. Pie depends on if I`m able to make it.
> 
> I know Wes and his daddy, there at the store.


sweet tea is good there


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

so is there breakfast


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

Purty good cheesebuger too.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

yea it is they keep me fat wile im working at our north station


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty good cheesebuger too.



and them krinkle cut fries


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

Them cinnamon buns are good too.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 1, 2010)

Not gonna do the keg,  139 $  for keg, 50  for tap, 75 for deposit for keg, and 50 more for trash can or something, thats to much for 7 cases (how much in a Keg).  So  i will just get 7 cases.  2 budlight,2 Natural lite 30 pks, 2 Miller lite, 1 Coors lite,  will also try and get 2 gallons of Margaritas...if thats ok with yall,  if yall want something else instead  tell me   dont matter 2 me.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 1, 2010)

i counted  37 on this thread, plus 4 pms   and 6 ppl have called me. so 47 total so far.  6 cases plus 2 -30 pks = 204 beers / 47 ppl   equals  4.3 beers a piece, hope there is a store close by.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 1, 2010)

Total of 8.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

if ya get a 6pk of Killian's i will drink one...everybody needs at least 8 beers...i hear...we will hook up before then and i will kick in on it with ya.

got a full pan of Mac n Cheese and a full pan of BBQ Beans...i can pick up some better chickens than i got now

a few ppl have PM me and asked what they can bring

ya got my group of 10 right


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 1, 2010)

no just counted u  and also didnt count 8 for shawnkayden either, uh oh  beer count is going down, might better double up just to be safe..


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

don't forget the truck load wpoolxj is bringin

DDT, LoMo, & DDT are bringin tails, grouper, and hog fish right


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Sep 1, 2010)

what do i need to bring it will be 4 in my group so far


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> no just counted u  and also didnt count 8 for shawnkayden either, uh oh  beer count is going down, might better double up just to be safe..



maybe i will see you on the back porch this weekend and work that out....or Oscar's in Morgan...they got a mean fried grouper sandwich there


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hawghunter89 said:


> what do i need to bring it will be 4 in my group so far



is that dog in ur avatar m or f


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 1, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> no just counted u  and also didnt count 8 for shawnkayden either, uh oh  beer count is going down, might better double up just to be safe..



ga-jadgterrier - dont worry about us - I dont drink, one is my son, the other is my husband (if he does he would bring his own), I know three of the ones that are coming do not drink, and the other two well u can count them in for the beer; however, I am sure they will stop and get their own.  Also, I have already told jester that I would help w. the food such as sides and even the meat (which southgeorgiahoghunter and my husband Shawn were going to attempt to work on that this weekend).


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 1, 2010)

yea...y'all would hate me drunk
two in our group don't either

so that is close to 70 ppl...Nic we goin to need two pies

ga-jadg...you might have to change the name after all


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 1, 2010)

70  good lord..  yeah  guess were gonna have to change it to  jesters big  bbq....


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 1, 2010)

ill try to make it. might bring a few with me. if i come ill bring 3 30 packs of keystone light. and some coolers and ice and some red cups.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

ok it looks like we need to move this thing to my party pad now big deal it is just south of camilla and still easy to get to i will give everyone the ad later so everyone can look it up it is only about 10 miles south of my house so no real change in distance


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 2, 2010)

there are some smaller motels in camilla as well...PoPo just a lil harder.  So watch your sweeve


----------



## wpoolxj (Sep 2, 2010)

if its gone be in a field there should be room for people to bring tents and camper right??


----------



## hoghunter007 (Sep 2, 2010)

2 from dublin will be there. when you give out directions why not also post gps cords. everybody seems to have a garmin. i use mine for driving places all the time. easier to follow than directions and no excuse for getting lost and not being able to find it.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 2, 2010)

Dont have a gps. So if u  got a beep beep collar  just pull the magnet on the 18th and give me the frequincy.  May take me awhile and i might  have all the beer drank, but i can find ya.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Sep 3, 2010)

217.076


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 3, 2010)

Its gonna get deep when everyone done had about 10 beers..


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 3, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Its gonna get deep when everyone done had about 10 beers..



i agree oh lord at the stories.. the hogs will get bigger everytime its told..


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 3, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> i agree oh lord at the stories.. the hogs will get bigger everytime its told..



Yep the hogs will get bigger  and the "hounds" will get  more and more silent & grittier each time its told.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Yep the hogs will get bigger  and the "hounds" will get  more and more silent & grittier each time its told.



what ya mean more silent than they are now


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

Creekside RV Park
$25 per night 50 or 30 amp...primative too
Free Ice, laundry, and pond fishing
229-886-0504
creeksidervparkcampgrounds.com
15 mins north

Ramada Limited 3 1/2* out of 5
229-336-7600
real close

Days Inn Camilla
3* out of 5 
229-336-0330
real close


past few it has been right @ 90 5-6:00PM  mid 60s @ night


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)

Question?
in observance of Yom Kippur...should we only serve the front half

the only thing i know that is on the schedule as far as times are

daybreak....flag raising
immediately following….invocation….Nicodemus


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 9, 2010)

ok jester give me a 4-sho location and directions and yall can count on 7 from melbourne florida, but dont hold the florida thing against us! we have to go replant the lease that weekend so we will be there fer sure.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

satman32935 said:


> ok jester give me a 4-sho location and directions and yall can count on 7 from melbourne florida, but dont hold the florida thing against us! we have to go replant the lease that weekend so we will be there fer sure.



Thats what this is about right....not holdin nuthin against nobody..straight fun...good stories

BTW...i can run a tractor like you wouldn't believe..better have a good clutch n brakes

southgahoghunter says the place is so "secret secret" he won't even take me to it.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

satman32935
i think southgahoghunter is on his annual deer hunt somewhere and ga-jadgeterrier is home drinking all that beer he bought for y'all...best i can tell you is it is going to be in the Camilla, GA area which is on US19 just a little over an hour north of Tallahassee or almost an hour west of Valdosta   it might be a few more days before ga-jadg wakes up and southga get back home

Yo ga-jadg...got about 10 more coming


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 9, 2010)

Im  awake,  10 more ppl,  whats the total up to now?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Im  awake,  10 more ppl,  whats the total up to now?



gotta be 80...can't get DJ to call me about music...might have to get the gooseneck out and round up a band to play off of it


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 9, 2010)

Have u talked  to Taff  yet?  just wondering what time we gonna start cookn.  and what  all  food  everybody is gonna bring


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

aint he on that hunting trip...need to start before flag raising and Invocation


----------

